# Are boots worth the cost/Why would you use them?



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm talking the boots you actually put on the hoof for riding. If you use them what kind would you recommend?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

These boots are supposed to be used when your horse throws a shoe and you're riding rough terrain, like trails that are rocky. There are not a substitute for shoeing your horse, and, though you could trail ride with them, you will wear them out. I own a very old set of rubber "easy boots", which was their name at the time. I've only used them once when my QH with shelly feet through a front shoe and we were trail riding in the Black Hills, SD. We called a local farrier and replaced the shoe, and the easy boots went back into storage in the trailer.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've corresponded with a lady who rides in the mountains and her preference is the Renegades. Look for boots that ask for both length and width. Easycare Inc. has an excellent website showing various styles, some which accommodate a narrower hoof. Some have to be watched for rubbing altho there's an "anklet" available to eliminate that. Some will give better mileage than others. If your horse is quite sensitive on gravel or rocks the boots can help and are often needed only on the fronts.


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

Corporal said:


> These boots are supposed to be used when your horse throws a shoe and you're riding rough terrain, like trails that are rocky. There are not a substitute for shoeing your horse, and, though you could trail ride with them, you will wear them out. I own a very old set of rubber "easy boots", which was their name at the time. I've only used them once when my QH with shelly feet through a front shoe and we were trail riding in the Black Hills, SD. We called a local farrier and replaced the shoe, and the easy boots went back into storage in the trailer.


 
Can a horse that is kept barefoot wear them while trail riding to prevent rocks, debris from getting in there? Or is it just for shoed horses?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

My QH gelding is barefoot and if the terrain is rocky, he gets to wear his Easyboots.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

That depends. There are a handful of horses--the only ones I've heard of are retrained Mustangs, but some Arabians, as well and some mules--whose hooves are SO TOUGH that shoeing is a waste of money. Otherwise the shoes are meant to keep the hoof from wearing down. You farrier can shoe with a rubber pad across the frog that will prevent a tender frog from making contact with gravel or rocks. Even where I live, In Central Illinois, which is basically a drained swamp!!, my horses can pick up the occasional rock during turnout, so it can happen on any trail ride. You just stop and clean out the rock. Make sure you pack a hoof pick on all of your rides. =D I prefer a brass folding pick that I also put a key ring on.
I used to have a couple of horses who hating walking barefoot on gravel at home, but were just fine with regular horse shoes when we rode them in the Black Hills or in Colorado. *There is no rubbing on the pastern with a horse shoe.* Sometimes, IMHO, manufacturers convince us that their product is indispensible, even though most people don't use it regularly. That is my opinion of easyboots and others. I own them for emergency purposes. Otherwise I ask my farrier lots of questions and go with his recommendations. =D


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

The boots are way way way cheaper than shoeing! I have two horses. One is a replacement for a horse I had to rehome due to anhydrosis. (non sweating and trail riding are not a good match) He had some feet issues - slight clubby right foot, high heel and thin walls. He was a former race horse. I spent a FORTUNE shoeing him. He would pull shoes constantly. Every time he was shod it cost a minimum of $65 and as high as $100 plus the cost to haul him to Texas A & M for a special farrier. At the same time it cost $35 to have hubby's horse trimmed. So no matter what, I was spending $100 every 5 weeks on their feet. 

New horse's feet had been lopped off when I first got him, tender footed to say the least. Had some old abscesses that were from the center of the foot. I have been barefoot trimming him and putting boots on to keep the hooves from cracking. They are almost totally grown out and I only use the boots in real rocky areas.

Farrier sometimes still does Sarge's feet if I don't have the time. Cost is still $35. I do Biscuit's feet myself.

So in a year I have spent about $140 on Sarge's feet as I have done them at times. 

Easy Boot Gloves cost around $130 and last a long time especially if they aren't wearing them constantly or on a very rocky area. 

The EBG pay for themselves in 4 shoeing cycles so I think they are a bargin. I did buy Sarge a pair for a ride we made in Central Texas where it is rocky as all get out. The boots have saved a ride on our horses several times and two months ago, saved my cousin's ride when her husband's horse was freshly trimmed and very tenderfooted. 

For me - the boots save me money and keep my horse in a more natural state. I prefer not to have shoes on them....and use the EBG when it is rocky or if they are tender for whatever reason.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Hoof boots like Boa's cavellos, and various easy boots, ARE made to replace shoeing. The are used on barefoot horses all the time. You keep your horse bare foot and just put the boots on when you are riding usually on rough or rocky terrain, Barefoot horses feet toughen up and usually do ok on dirt trails. They dont wear out quicker, and they arnt more expensive. Many people and horses do just fine with front boots only. Most run right at $100 a pair. Casual weekend trail riding say 3 or four times a month on the weekends and they will easily last a couple years. The brand/ style you pick will depend on the size and shape of your horses foot. Some are round some some are a bit longer. Study the size charts. It is a choice. I have friends that use them exclusively. I still shoe all the way around because I am more lazy than I am cheap and do more short rides during the week, I also subscribe to the if it aint broke dont fix it. My horse has been fine all year with shoes.They do take some time to put on. And seems like I was always stressing over them falling off. Even though I dont think my friends cavalos have ever come off. My easy boots came off once but I went to the next tighter position and they have been fine.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Horse feet grow ~.5" a month and a wild horse typically covers ~20 miles a day. If your horse has tough feet it takes a lot to wear them out. So long as your horse is sound with good feet all you'll need is boots for harder areas. If those two conditions don't exist with your horse, I would shoe.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Boots (easy / Renegade / whatever) can be great as an alternative to shoeing a horse. Case in point. Easy boot sponsors a number of excellent endurance riders who barefoot trim and use the boots full time for competition rides. 

But notice that I said "Can" there are still a number of variables that you'll have to address. 

Fit is a problem with many types of boots. They are made to fit tight tight tight around the hoof so that they won't come off in mud etc. So... a boot that fits perfectly with a fresh trim may not work so well 4 weeks later. 

Also you need to consider how much you'll be riding in the boots and over what type of terrain. Rocky ground will wear down a boot quicker than clay and rubber does wear out quicker than steel.

I went with boots for a time because I like to trim my horses myself and I could keep the fit the way I wanted it. I did end up going back to traditional steel shoes though as I found that I was wearing the boots out (it's pretty rocky where I ride) faster than I would a set of shoes. Going back to steel was an economics exercise for me.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Hoof boots seem to go hand in hand with the Barefoot crowd. Some folks just think their horses are better off bare. I kept my horses barfoot for the past 5 years. I gave up and put shoes back on them for the summer and fall. I still believe in keeping my horses bare as much of the year as possible.

My horses can go ANYWHERE for a day. What they can't do is travel extremely rocky trails 2-3-4 days in a row. So the solutions is stay bare as much as possible and wear hoof boots when the horses need the extra protection.

For me boots are just a PITA. With 4 to 5 horses on most rides. I end up spending 30 minutes putting the boots on and again taking them off after the ride. It seems my daughters and their friends, just never learned to put the boots on. With 4 horses on rough rides, I WILL loose or destroy a boot almost every time I use them. So I found the boots to be more expensive than the shoes.

Keeping a horse barefoot, Especially if you want your boots to fit properly, requires frequent and consistant trimming. So you will TRIM more often that you would if you were shoeing a horse. In my case I tried to trim every 3 weeks vs shoeing every 6 weeks. So if you are not doing the triming, You will pay for twice as many farrier visits for the trims.

Trimming for the avg horses is not difficult and you can learn it. You may or may not have the strength to work under a horse. Trim a couple horses and you will know that your farrier earns his paycheck. 
But if your horse has special needs. Let a professional farrier do the work.

$50 per boot and loose one boot per ride,Means it cost me $50 to take four horse out. Even if I don't loose the boots, I always tear gaiters, destroy the screws etc. The picture below is after a 3 day weekend at Bryce Canyon








Rocks just tear the boots apart.









There are endurance riders who complete 50 miles races with boots. Easyboot gives awards out to rendurance riders who compete in races with their boots. So they do work, But I'm not willing to spend the time and effort to Tape, Glue, Foam boots onto my horses.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I beg to differ with Corporal! 

I keep my horses barefoot and use Easyboot Epics if the trails get rocky. I ride A LOT in the summer. Like 5 hours a day, 5 days a week (alternating two horses). So I think I put in more miles than average. The Easyboot Epics have never rubbed my horses. They stay on well. 

The only real disadvantage I've found is that it does take a bit of effort to take them on and off. Especially if you use them on all 4 feet. Normally my guys only need them on the fronts though. And some rides I don't need them at all (although I usually carry them with me if I am trailered out and don't know what the terrain will be like).

Yes, they do wear out eventually. But so do horse shoes. The last MUCH longer than horse shoes as a matter of fact. I get 6-12 months of use out of each set.

The reason I use them is because I used to shoe my horses myself but decided to try barefoot. I don't mind trimming or touching up their feet whenever they need it. Since I do my own hoofcare it works well for me. And I DO believe horses have healthier feet when barefoot. It use to be an old adage that "shoeing was a necessary evil." Well, now shoeing is truly optional (if you don't mind taking the time to use the boots). 

I think the right way to look at boots is that they are removable horseshoes. Like our own shoes, the horse only has to wear them if he needs them. They don't have to be nailed to his feet 24/7. 

So yes, they DO function as horseshoes and work well for trail riding in rough terrain. If not, the endurance people wouldn't be using them.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

They work for me and my riding buddies. We like that we can use them in rocky areas or if we have a chipped hoof and not use them if they aren't needed. We all invested in professional rasps, knives and I bought a pair of pro nippers. The barn already had a hoof stand and rolling stool so we are good to go. 

The more time goes on the better I get at trimming feet. It is hard work but I can take hard work - and I like not paying $70 every 5 weeks. I generally work on Biscuit's feet every 2 or 3 weeks and Sarge's every 3 or 4. Biscuit's feet at this time require more time than Sarges.

We don't live in a rocky area - more sand and mud. Our horses are turned out in the pasture and Biscuit gets rode on a regular basis to the tune of 450 miles this year. Their hooves grow at a good rate but some is wear!


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Our horses are barefoot. We (mostly the Mrs) do our own trimming. My big gelding spent 5 days wandering around in the Gospel Hump Wilderness Area this past summer on extremely rocky trails. I did put boots on him for about a day and a half, but other than that he handled the rocks barefoot. 

"Rocks" don't bother him. Gravel is what he doesn't like. I think the sharpness of gravel and the fact that individual pieces can point into his soles and frogs is the problem. Big rocks, or solid rock, isn't the issue.

So, I try to stay off of gravel roads. Gee. If I wanted to travel on a gravel road I'd probably rather just take my truck anyway. ;-)

But when I do have to ride on gravel, I put on a set of EasyBoot Epics. If I don't know the trail I carry them with me, just in case.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

My horses hate gravel too but that is fine by me. I'm with Griz, I got into horses to get off the gravel.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I prefer not to ride over gravel but I am sure glad I had my boots with me last Memorial Day. We went riding in Kisatchie National Forest in Louisiana. It is basically a sandy area. We went with a fellow that was staying where we were and he knew all the trails. He took us down old logging roads that were FULL of rocks/gravel etc. Biscuit chipped a huge chunk out of his "bad" spot on his front hoof so the hoof boots went on and we continued our ride and his hoof was protected. Sometimes you just don't know what you are going to run into unless you know the trails you are on. In this case, it saved my weekend! The trails were gorgeous he took us on and Sarge (hubby's hard hoofed gelding) was just fine walking there. Biscuit probably would be now too but back then no. My riding buddy carries her hoof boots in her cantle bag just in case she needs them. Better to have and not need than need and not have!!!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Gravel doesn't neccessarly mean gravel roads. Many of the trails I ride are gravel

Bryce Canyon Area










Look at the horses getting off the edge of the trail, Because they don't like the gravel on the hard packed trail









Climbing out of a Slot Canyon in the Grand Staircase Escalante









You have to ride in the bottom of canyons in the San Rafael, Gravel rolls down hill and makes up the dry stream beds in the bottom of canyons









Even our summer rides at elevation, we just find rocky gravelly trails









And of course fall hunting season is no better.









Bottom line is: boots will work in place of shoes. If you are willing to put them on when needed. If you don't mind paying to repair damaged parts like the gaiters, and if you are willing to replace them when you loose them.

I loose at least one boot of the four horse on almost every ride. You just can't bushwack through sagebrush and grease wood and not have a boot get pulled off. If you ride roads or stay on good trails. you probably won't loose as many. But thats not where I ride.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow wee Painted Horse - those are some GORGEOUS pictures! Biscuit would definitely be in his hoof boots. I can say that keeping up with one horse and one set of boots if a far cry from doing it for 5 horses. OMG that would be a full time job!!


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

The type of ground makes a big difference.

Around here, there's mud. A lot of mud. I'm talking about inches-deep mud for long sections of trail. And if there's not mud, there's standing water. And sometimes standing water with mud underneath.

Unless we're lucky, and there's a drought. There may be a couple of months (late summer through autumn) where it is somewhat dry and pleasant and the horses (gasp) actually kick up a bit of dust.:lol:

Otherwise, if we want to get out of mud, we usually have to cross state lines to go to Indiana, because they maintain their trails and put gravel down.

But, I digress. I've tried boots and didn't care for them. Much more time-consuming to put on and take off. They're just not well-suited for riding in wet conditions, and the mud WILL suck a boot off much faster than a nailed-on shoe. 

The horses stay barefoot at least half the year, and wear shoes the other half. I still have a few EasyBoots around, but only in case of an emergency.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

If I had to boot 4 horses (especially on all 4 feet) or lost a boot a ride, I wouldn't be using them either! I guess I have been pretty lucky in that I have never lost a boot. I even had one boot that was extremely wore out and the gaiter ripped off. I used it anyway figuring I might as well use it until I lost it. I STILL have that boot! I finally retired it. :lol:

Here are some of my "spent" boots. (Last photo shows our typical terrain) I declare them dead when they wear big holes in the toes. (Boot on right is still usable). We ride over all sorts of terrain and rocks, definitely not manicured trails. Mostly we ride off-trail. It Arizona so it's mostly dry and rocky most of the time.

I do have to replace cables once in a while (I hate that, what a pain-in-the-butt). The gaiters are prone to tearing on the corners. I don't know why the company can't reinforce that area. It's very predictable that they will tear there. I patch mine with either soft sofa leather, or nylon dog-leash material. So I haven't had to cough up the money for a gaiter yet! It does take some time to patch them, but once they are patched the boot normally wears out before the gaiter does.

So yeah, my boots go through the gauntlet!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I quit using the Epics when the Bares came out, I've since converted to Glove. Which has held up just as well as any of the buckled or cabled boots.

I seriously got tired of fixing cables and buckles. A trip up some of out rocky trailers destroyed the buckles in fast order.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I thought the Bares were too hard to get on and off. I converted my pair to the buckle system.

I would have loved to have loved the Gloves, but they didn't fit the shape of my Mustang's hooves very well. He kind of rolls his toes and that left a funny gap in the front of the boot.

When I need another pair for my Fox Trotter I might try the Gloves again. She has more normal shaped hooves. 

I have broken two buckles as well. I replaced them with a buckles from old boots and used cotter pins to hold them on. 

That is why I save the old broken down boots. They might be good for parts. :lol:

Painted Horse, in the terrain you ride in, do you loose horseshoes as well? I know back when my horses where shod, I dreaded that sound of a shoe being stepped on and wrenched off. Ugh!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Trailhorse Rider - you get my vote as the chick to get the most out of her boots!!!! Wow!!!

I have had Biscuit's boot come off 3 times but the gaiter held. I did rip a gator but it was under warranty and they shipped me a new one. 

I used my boots pretty much all summer long but we have had a drought here in Texas so not much mud to ride through. 

I do know that everyone has different needs, terrain, hoof shapes, etc. so there is not one fix for everyone but I sure am glad that the option of boots is out there. They work like magic for me. :lol:


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Rarely ever lost a shoe. Since I learned to trim my horses when I kept them barefoot, I have ventured into shoeing them myself. I put two sets of shoes on myself this year. Each set was left on for 8 weeks and I had one mare loose one shoe at 7 weeks. So I felt pretty good about my success. You are bound to wedge a shoe between some rocks and pry it off if you ride that rough stuff enough.

I'm fortunate that I ride with numerous folks who are very knowledgeable about hooves. One gal used to shoe for a living and now only does barefoot trims for her clients. A second fellow I ride with several times a year is a Vet and paid for his college by shoeing horses. He also has transitioned all his horses to barefoot and boots. A 3rd fellow that I see every fall up hunting is a farrier and has written several books and produced DVDs on shoeing. A 4th fellow joins me for 2-3 rides a summer, So I get some good advice from both barefoot experts and farriers during the riding season. At least they are looking at my horses feet and making sure I'm not ruining them.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

wow Painted Horse - that is terrific to have that kind of knowledge from riding buddies. Our vet is also a farrier and his son is a fireman and a farrier! My friend's hubby shoes their horses - been doing it for years but just his own horses. LOL I got him to do my former horse that I bought from them because he gripped every time I had Red shod. He fussed that it wasn't right...blah blah blah so I said "ok...you shoe him then and then if it is wrong you will be kvetching at yourself!!"

It is terrific that you have learned to shoe. One horse won't break the bank but if one has several horse - yikes!!! It gets expensive. My cousin shells out a fortune on her horses - she has 5. Some are shod - some are not.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't shoe my horse and ride my mare with easy boot epics.

They aren't perfect, and yes I've had a few problems. We usually day ride 10 to 15 miles a weekend. I've had the boots over a year and always ride with her in boots.

I've had a boot come off twice, but one time I had the boots on the wrong feet, so, I'll take the hit for that one. That time I tore off a gaiter.

Both times they came off while galloping. I've never lost one due to mud or trail conditions, and both times we were galloping on good flat trails. I haven't tried a pin through the buckles, but I think that might prevent the problem.

They're not the easiest to put on, and because of that I'm usually the last man up, something my military mind has a hard time dealing with. I don't like people waiting on me.

I find boots a very good alternative to shoes for the amount of riding I do. If I were riding every day then I'd have to think more about shoes.


I'm going to try a pair of Renegades next as I hear they're quicker and easier to get on and off.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Gunslinger, I am often the last person up - I am a little slow at tacking up so I know what you mean. I generally now put his boots on first! We sometimes haul to a local park and I have put them on before leaving so his boots are already on before I tack up which helps shave a little time.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I recently pulled my horse's hind shoes and am using boots for some surfaces until he's transitioned. I just got my Renegade boots this week and absolutely love them. They stay on via a flexible heel bulb area, not a velco ankle strap, so there's nothing tugging and rubbing on the horse's legs. Time will tell how well they last, but so far so good.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

You know, I have seen several people mention/recommend Renegade Hoof Boots. I went and looked at their website and I kind of like the looks of them.

Are they as durable as the Epics/Easyboots?

Any downside to using them (besides cost)? 

They look really simple to put on. That is appealing to me since I often have to use a mallet (or if I am out on the trail a rock) to tap the Epics into position.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The renegades are a good boot. Just a little expense and not as easy to buy. The EasyCare Easyboots are available online, at the local feed store, and most the local tack shops.

If you find the epics a little hard to put on, Buy some Easyboot Gloves. Much Much easier to put on, and they have stayed on just as if not better than the Epics I have used. IF you keep your horses trimmed up. The Gloves are not as tolerant of 8 week trimming cycles as the Epics are.

A trick I learned long ago. Push any of the boots on as far as they will go, Set the foot down and make the horse move his opposite feet. The Weight and twisting will push the toe down into the boot. In fact I usuallly slip one boot on as far as it will go. Set it down and pick up the other foot and slip it on as far as it will go. Set it down and push the hind quarters over so the front feet twist a little, maybe even ask the horse to step forward. Then pick up the fronts again and finish fastening the gaiters.


----------

